# My power supply readings through CPUID HWMonitor



## James79

I'm looking at the voltages and my +12V is idling at 8.36V, is that considered good or bad? The 3.3V and 5V are in their respectable voltages reading.


----------



## StrangleHold

Not good. Install PC Wizard and see if has the same reading.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/pc-wizard.html


----------



## James79

stranglehold,

It has the same reading, this is a newly power supply too. I know a few days ago I had set the cooling in bios to maximum cooling..do you think that's drawing out more voltages out of the +12V?


----------



## James79

I just looked into my bios and the readings are different from the software. It says my +12V readings are 12.012V and the rest of the readings states:

5V 5.056V
-12V -11.891V
3.3Vcc 3.222V
3.3VSB 3.252V

The software is a bit off, ~


----------



## StrangleHold

If your bios has 12.012 and your not having problems with shutting down or freezing. Dont worry about it.


----------



## MMM

Only true way to read voltages is using an accurate multimeter.

As Stranglehold mentioned if your system is working OK do not worry.....


----------



## James79

Okay cool. Thanks


----------

